# 1974 Continental (Tourist)



## bikemonkey (Aug 18, 2018)

22" in Chestnut, Ser. No. CK582XXX. 
As found with optional factory fender set (which in earlier years made this a Continental Tourist model).


----------



## geosbike (Aug 18, 2018)

like that


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 18, 2018)

Super clean and sharp looking Conti. Best color too. 

Over the years Schwinn offered the Varsity and Conti in a Sport model and a Tourist model, along with the option for fenders on the sports models. A Tourist model always had bow pedals or the standard block pedals of the time along with fenders, a mattress saddle and upright bars. The lightweights in the 70's were really popular and Schwinn had numerous different models to choose from. The 74 Conti was only offered as a sports model since the new 10 speed Suburban took the place of the Conti Tourist. Same situation as with the middleweights of the earlier years, why have duplicate bikes with a different model name. 
To make your Conti a Tourist model, you'll need new pedals, bars, brake levers and saddle.


----------



## bikemonkey (Aug 20, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Super clean and sharp looking Conti. Best color too.
> 
> Over the years Schwinn offered the Varsity and Conti in a Sport model and a Tourist model, along with the option for fenders on the sports models. A Tourist model always had bow pedals or the standard block pedals of the time along with fenders, a mattress saddle and upright bars. The lightweights in the 70's were really popular and Schwinn had numerous different models to choose from. The 74 Conti was only offered as a sports model since the new 10 speed Suburban took the place of the Conti Tourist. Same situation as with the middleweights of the earlier years, why have duplicate bikes with a different model name.
> To make your Conti a Tourist model, you'll need new pedals, bars, brake levers and saddle.



Noted, appreciated, and corrected! 

Thanks! You guys are great!


----------

